# Is this considered snagged or legal?



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Fast forward to 2:58. Looks like a snag to me. Hooked under and out of the bottom lip.

I commented "Thats a good snag, good snag" to mock the camera man and my comment got deleted. That was a year ago.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

....snag...


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

SaaaaWeet!

Congrats on catching a douchbag snagger in the act; send that to the DNR. Hell they give tickets for speeding and red lights based on photo/video evidence; this should be NO different. 

What a tool....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if he kept it, he needs a citation. SNAG!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Most defiantly a SNAG...


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

That's not even close.. SNAGGER!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

No doubt about it. SNAG!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I wasn't sure if I was watching a YouTube video or an episode of The Big Bang Theory. Oh yeah, and I agree, no doubt about it - snagged.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

what a tool. both of them and never seen a baitcaster catch a walleye on purpose


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would like to have back the last 3:26 of my life please....


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

You want to hear soemthing funny as hell, this guy Kenny G didn't even catch any of those walleye, Check out the picture at the end around 3:11 this idoit took my picture off of OGF and photo chopped it. haha this guy cracks me up. check out my picture on the link. these ppl make me laugh. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/34102/ppuser/11713


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I really believe my grandma could have brought that fish to the boat faster. That guy needs to be donkey punched. BG...that is hilarious, what a loser.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

haha I know I have never seen this guy. I saw the video last year around this time and sent him a message on youtube asking him what his deal was. I even asked him if he needed any adivce on catching walleye becuase it seems he cant do it on his own. I would expect this from a kid not an older adult.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

heck ya obvious snag....those dudes are a bunch of tools...."oh ya dude its a jacckk its a jacckk!!!!!!" like .99% of ur catches arent males....jesus....n does that guy not know how to brake the spool with ur thumb when u cast a baitcaster?? ohhh another birdsnest....no crap u idiot u jus let the spool keep rolling........I'd definitley turn him in for snagging and being a mentally handicap'd operating a boat lol


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

You sure that is a photocrop? I'd say FishingBG is a.k.a. KennyG!! haha. Man thats comical.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I can't see the video. I have often wondered though there is a the legal definition of snagging and the ethical one. Sometimes fish can offer at a bait or even grab and release a bait and be hooked outside in. So if you know that you are not trying to intentionally snag a fish like flossing with a long leader or weighted hooks or just ripping through stacked fish would you feel okay keeping the fish. Lets say jigging for instance. You feel a bite, set the hook and the jig is through the outside in bottom lip or the treble stinger is in the gill plate. Do you release that fish?


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Definately snagged-----I liked the layout of the video etc, but why would u self incriminate your self??? and crop some one elses pic??? Unless in deed you are a fricken tool?!?!? If your bait is inside the mouth it is legal---No one cares at the last second the fish changed its mind and you hooked it outside in and unless u can see under water,what probably happened is the fish was holding there and u hooked him underneith the chin and it never even seen ur bait---lol------A friend of mine told me he seen alot of that recently, guys keeping outside in hooked fish-----The DNR might let you get away with it---But in this economy and pressure to bring in money, I wouldnt chance it. Just do it legal or crop some of my fishing pics and tell momma you caught them---lol

Mike


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

BG, you should take that as a complement. He wishes he could catch the fish that you can. Thanks for the laugh...B.L.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

That guy photo chops much better than he phishes.lol What a scum bag, a legend in his own mind.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I caught a fish in the Sandusky 3 weeks ago and the Game Warden was stading right next to me

It was hook through the upper lip into the mouth, jig outside, hook visible inside.

I was letting the fish falp around in the water as he said-aren't you going to get that in here?

At the same time my Dad and I said it's snagged isn't it?

He said "As long as there is hook or jig inside the mouth, it's still legal"
"We aren't that picky, the fish sometimes swipe at the biat and can miss."

He really was there and that's what he said... I have never had any trouble with snagged fish so I don't worry about any of this but thats what went down lol


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Definitely a snagged fish. How many people take a stringer with them on a boat? I usually bring a cooler. That dude definitely stole your pic bg. Why would you go to such extremes to make people think you caught a limit? What a tool lmao


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Thats about as brilliant as those 2 geniuses that poached that deer a couple months ago from that park in Toledo, or wherever it was, and put it on Youtube. They were arrested and prosecuted, so I imagine this guy could be also.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

shouldent be hard to find him he is in a grey port a boat piece of crap

even shows his oh #





you cant see in the video if he released the fish or not so you cant do a darn thing about it

but he is a d-bag


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

snagged all the way


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

fishingfoolBG said:


> You want to hear soemthing funny as hell, this guy Kenny G didn't even catch any of those walleye, Check out the picture at the end around 3:11 this idoit took my picture off of OGF and photo chopped it. haha this guy cracks me up. check out my picture on the link. these ppl make me laugh.
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/34102/ppuser/11713


lmao nice..................


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

chet said:


> SNAGGER. Who is this looser?, anybody seen him this year? Somethings just not right about this guy if ya know what I'm sayin.


Yea, I mean what kind of guy steals someone's stringer-photo, crops his face on it, then posts it on the web? I mean seriously? Sorta creepy if you ask me, dude has some ISSUES!

Original Pic:










"Kenny G's" Photo shopped pic:










WTF!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha, this guy is the biggest loser that I have seen in a while. First he posts a video on you tube of him snagging a fish, then he steals someone else's photo and crops it to make it look like he's got a limit. Sometimes it makes me wonder about some people nowadays. Now as for the snagging issue, I don't keep fish unless the hook and the lure are inside the mouth. Some of the outside in stuff can get a little ridiculous and people abuse it to the fullest. Sometimes you have to give the fish a chance, that's why its called fishing not catching.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Snag! There's no doubt!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah that dude does have some issues. Guess he couldn't get any warreye from the port a boat. My family got a kick out of this when I showed them. 

Here is what he siad after i sent him a message on Youtube.

"Yeah, I'll come clean... it went down as you said it. the fish caught in the video was technically foul hooked also (hook outside in). My buddy kind of looks like the guy in the original pic (Ohio Game Fishing forum) so I just thought 4 fish would be better than one. 

If you are the original owner (fishingfoolBG?), please forgive me. No harm intended. 

CW


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I went to YouTube to let this guy know that the jig was up, but unfortunately...."Adding comments has been disabled for this video."


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

Man that is so creepy the dude has no life


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

This is one of the craziest things I've seen in a while. The boat has Indiana license. I hope somebody from here runs into them sometime. Maybe they will get that recorded for the next video. "Oh, he got jacked, Oh, he jacked him again, dude!"


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Yea deff snagged...


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

snag.........


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

This may not be appropriate, but maybe this thread could get moved to the Lounge, so more people in the forum would see it? Or maybe the Comedy section? Maybe send a link to the thread to KennyG, as well, so maybe he won't do this again? Does OGF hold any copywrite to photos posted on the forum? Unbelievable!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok...We know its snagged but in no way is the video incriminating.The video only shows he caught a snagged fish.It doesnt show what happened after that point.If the DNR were to start ticketing for just snagging a fish a whole bunch of us would have alot less cash.Its funny any way you look at it.I dont see any point of getting upset over it.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> Ok...We know its snagged but in no way is the video incriminating.The video only shows he caught a snagged fish.It doesnt show what happened after that point.If the DNR were to start ticketing for just snagging a fish a whole bunch of us would have alot less cash.Its funny any way you look at it.I dont see any point of getting upset over it.


Not sure if you read through the whole thread but the teabagger also photoshoped his head onto a member of this site's pic. I agree there is nothing showing he kept the fish but it sure seems like they thought is was a legal fish. Either way the guy is a dork and stole someone else's photo.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

absolutely "theeeeeee" 2 biggest dorks i have ever watched!!!!!!!!by the way if your'e going to make a video at least put a sow in the boat????jackasses


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

nice music too douche...whole new meaning to "In the key with Kenny G"


----------

